# Welches Tier hat das hinterlassen?



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2017)

In unserer Scheune   
liegt so was herum. Einer eine Ahnung von wem genau?


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2017)

Ratte?


----------



## Christine (25. Sep. 2017)

Um Himmelswillen, Kirstin, was habt Ihr denn für Ratten? 4 cm Länge - das dürfte wohl eher etwas größeres sein. Eher Katzen- oder Mardergröße. Leider sind die Fotos sehr dunkel, so das man wenig erkennen kann. Aber wenn es von einer kleinen Eule oder so wäre, müsste man deutlich Reste wie z.B. Knöchelchen, Fell oder Federn erkennen können.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Sep. 2017)

Hei..nee Rattenkacki sieht fast aus wie die Böhnchen von Meerschweinchen..etwas matschiger. Je nachdem was sie gefressen haben.
Marder könnte man ehr mit Katze verwechseln, nur dunkler. Liegt bei uns manchmal mitten auf der Wiese, die graben auch nicht ein.
Igel könnte es sein, auch ehr matschiger...bei uns gehen die aber vorzugsweise aufs Igelklo..also suchen sich eine Ecke, wo sie das stapeln.
Wie sieht es mit Siebenschläfer oder sowas aus? Haben wir nicht...
Ich hab mal "Wildtierlosung" eingegeben...schaumal ob Du es findest...
https://www.google.de/search?q=Wild...AUICygC&biw=1229&bih=588#imgrc=XcA1jzOtq-fxBM:
Anhand der Bilder würd ich mal auf Steinmarder tippen...
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (25. Sep. 2017)

Wenn Ihr keine Katzen habt, würde ich auch auf Marder tippen. So sah zumindest das aus, was ich in Bad Segeberg immer vom Dachboden geholt habe. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Totto,

Tippe auf Waschbärkacke,

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...0....0...1.1.64.img..0.8.780....0.bhzzDIHojzc


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2017)

Also ich denke das ist ein Gewöll.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Sep. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also ich denke das ist ein Gewöll


Ich bin da auch voll auf deiner Seite.
Bei solch einer Scheune fühlen sich die Eulen richtig wohl.
Schafe das immer mehr scheunen und dachböden zugemacht werden sodass immer weniger Eulen in der Nähe sind.


----------



## domserv (27. Sep. 2017)

Das ist ein Gewölle von einer Eule. Welche kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Anja W. (27. Sep. 2017)

Für Gwöll sieht man zu wenige Knochen usw., oder? Da hilft nur eins: einweichen und auseinander nehmen. Als Kind habe ich so fast Mäuseskelette aus Gewöll zusammensetzten können.
Meine Eltern fanden den Eimer mit undefinierbarem nicht so toll 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wild (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

ich tippe auf Braunbär!


----------



## Gartenschere (24. Okt. 2017)

Also ich würde auch Sagen Ratte 
oder Maus vielleicht !
sonst würde mir nix einfallen


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Okt. 2017)

Gartenschere schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch Sagen Ratte
> oder Maus vielleicht !
> sonst würde mir nix einfallen


Also ihr habt Mäuse oder Ratten die 6 cm lange Köttel hinterlassen....... will gar nicht wissen wie groß die sind.....


----------



## domserv (25. Okt. 2017)

Leute, dass sit eindeutig ein Gewölle, wahrscheinlich von einer Schleiereule. Würde auch zur Scheune passen. In unserer Nachbarschaft in der Scheune sind auch welche und die Gewölle sehen schon ziemlich genau so aus. Am Besten mal auseinander friemeln. Wenn ne Eule da ist, sollten solche Gewölle ja immer wieder auftauchen.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Okt. 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Leute, dass sit eindeutig ein Gewölle, wahrscheinlich von einer Schleiereule.


Denke ich auch.....vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Nistkasten bauen.


----------

